# Larger Hot Water Heater



## quackaddict (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm wondering if it is possible to replace the 6 gallon hot water heater with a 10 gallon in my 32 FRLDS without to much trouble? Or if there is an endless that will fit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I am not familiar with your unit or HW opening - but if you measure and see if it will fit - you can do it........... I took out my 6 gallon and put in a 12 gallon - just fit in the cabinet







had to cut a bigger hole in the side and patch in some framing.... but looks factory









I used pex and shark fittings - i wasnt real confident in how they would work on a bouncing around rv/trailer - but its been at least a year and at least 5k miles and (knock on wood) all is good









12 Gal Gas Electric Water Heater - upgraded from 6 gallon







- meant new hole (larger one cut in the side of the trailer


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Boy Clark, you are the industrious one! That's a good job!








Couldn't have done better myself.....but that goes without saying.









Gilligan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> .... but looks factory


Sometimes I wonder if that should be the goal or not.


----------



## quackaddict (Sep 17, 2012)

WOW! That looks great. You might have missed your calling. Not sure I have equal skills but good to know it can be done. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> .... but looks factory


Sometimes I wonder if that should be the goal or not.








[/quote]

Now thats good stuff - lol - i had to read it twice to get it









Okay - looks better than factory


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> .... but looks factory


Sometimes I wonder if that should be the goal or not.








[/quote]

Now thats good stuff - lol - i had to read it twice to get it









Okay - looks better than factory








[/quote]

Thats better.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Great job is right. MUCH better looking than factory








Where on the hot water tanks can you see what size they are ??



quackaddict said:


> WOW! That looks great. You might have missed your calling. Not sure I have equal skills but good to know it can be done. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

for suburban water heaters - http://www.rvcomfort.com/suburban/products/water.php that is what i used

for atwood http://www.atwoodmobile.com/water-heaters/atwood-water-heaters-brochure.asp


----------

